# Does MSI 970A-G43 support FX 8350?



## ssb1551 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am thinking of ordering FX 8350 from Canada. Does the Motherboard MSI 970A-G43 support FX 8350? I couldnt find 8350 in the CPU support list of MSI's page for the MoBo. But it does say that the Motherboard can support CPUs upto 200W TDP. Should I get 8350 or 8320?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 2, 2016)

If the cpu isn't listed in msi's official product page,there's a very good chance that its unsupported.I'd suggest you verify the compatibility of this cpu with your mobo from other sources before ordering it.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 2, 2016)

^^ Thats why I opened a thread here. Guess I can call MSI Customer Care or email them in case they dont have a toll free number. I was hoping that someone in digit forums would have been able to help me out.


----------



## patkim (Nov 4, 2016)

You may as well like to go thru this tread about similar issue on MSI forum   MSI 970A-G43 - AMD8350 compatible


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 4, 2016)

^^ Thank You *patkim*!! It was a very informative thread. Will help other digitians too if they go for this board - which I definitely wont suggest. Cant believe I bought such a crappy MoBo!!  Guess I'll stick to a 95W TDP CPU - FX 8300!


----------

